# Unknown Java Fern



## egildernew (May 1, 2007)

Is this a Java Fern? What is going on with the red tip and the split ends?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like Java fern Windelov with severe nitrate deficiency. But, I am no expert.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I agree with hoppy, looks like windelov with dieing leaves.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

How did you plant this? It looks like you buried it in the substrate. Java ferns are epiphytes. This means they need to be anchored to a substrate (driftwood or a rock) by tying them in place.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Kelley said:


> How did you plant this? It looks like you buried it in the substrate. Java ferns are epiphytes. This means they need to be anchored to a substrate (driftwood or a rock) by tying them in place.


Kelley is right. You'll want to get that rhizome above the top of the substrate or the whole plant will eventually die. It is Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'. More information about it can be found here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=194&category=genus&spec=Microsorum


----------



## egildernew (May 1, 2007)

I planted it in the gravel. I appreciate the information about the rhizome. There is alot I have to learn. The clerk at our local fish store gave it to me for free. She left out all instruction. I thought the red was a part of the plant. Is the red decay, disease, or malnourished plant? Should I remove the leaves with red or leave them to recover?

I am planning on adding some bogwood but had not gotten around to it. Will this plant be able to recover without bogwood?

I really appreciate all of your help.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can tie the plant to a small rock, and leave the roots in the substrate, or use a small piece of wood the same way. The important part is keeping the rhizome out of the substrate. I would leave the red leaves alone - I still think they are just stressed.


----------

